# Marine Detail



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanted to pass this on to everyone . I hired a local forum member to detail my boat and I just wanted to let everyone know what a professional job he did.He is offer everyone that gets 5 people in a week to get their boat detailed by Superior Boat works. He will detail there boat for free

he details bottom cleaning and painting. He is really good at compounding removing old oxidation.

His number is 251-979-0342


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

bump

anyone that has a oxidized and chalky boat this guy is good at removing it and polishing he came over and did my neighbors boat today


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

bump


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

does he do cars and harley,s car and bike havent been washed in 2 years


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

Im sure he will just give him a call his number is 251-979-0342 

what style harley do you have


----------



## creole1 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re*

bump


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## creole1 (Feb 3, 2011)

*re*

Bump


----------

